# new air compressor



## d-day (Oct 6, 2013)

hey good morning to all of you guys! First time posting here lots of great information on this forum. I'm thinking of buying this compressor for small little projects, I can pick this unit up really cheap and it does work. Here is some pictures, the owner doesn't know the name or the modelcan you guys please help me out? It would be greatly appreciated

http://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af78/s98687j/00B0B_3ALB6UegeDX_600x450_zpsf8ceb2fa.jpg

http://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af78/s98687j/00T0T_dkVp4la4XhB_600x450_zpsf8546f8f.jpg


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

If you can buy this so check its working performance first.See the multimeter indications and loading capacity, if its fine then you will purchase it.I can see picture,the condition is not bad for use.


----------

